
BART Talks Back: Agency's Twitter Account Responds to User Complaints - gwintrob
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/18/us/bart-talks-back-agencys-twitter-account-responds-to-user-complaints.html
======
flashman
Meanwhile @metrolosangeles reply has apparently been deleted. It was, simply,
this gif: [http://giphy.com/gifs/the-office-fist-bump-
UjCXeFnYcI2R2](http://giphy.com/gifs/the-office-fist-bump-UjCXeFnYcI2R2)

------
jonny_eh
> the system was operating far beyond its capacity, that a significant amount
> of rail had to be replaced and that the windows of time available to conduct
> track maintenance simply were not long enough to be

> Only about 10 percent of Bay Area commuters use public transportation, a
> testament to the system’s dysfunction

Wait, so the problem is that too many people take public transit, or too few?

Seriously though, we need to undo prop 13, it's crazy that I have neighbours
paying a fraction of taxes that I'm paying, just because they've been living
here longer.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Proposition_13_(197...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Proposition_13_\(1978\))

~~~
CM30
The problem is both. It's not good enough for most people in the area to use
it, and wasn't even built to withstand the amount of commuters it gets.

